# Hi I'm new.



## Bearsmama1 (May 20, 2019)

Hello Everyone! I'm new here and stopping in to say hello. Im 6 years married 10 years together with my spouse. Together we have 2 children under 10 years of age and I co parent my stepson age 15. We are a busy east coast family that loves to eat, play games and experience life. My husband is an experience traveler (for work) and im a super mom in training. In my late 30s I'm just trying to find my voice and keep my sanity 😁. Thanks for having me!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome! Let us know whats going on.


----------

